# Columbus Ohio - GR Meetup



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I was just notified that a new GR Meetup group has been started in Columbus Ohio. While I currently don't have a GR, maybe some of you in the area would be interested! 

Here's the link:

Golden Retrievers of Columbus! (Columbus, OH) - Meetup


----------

